# Mold On Roof



## photojax (Jun 23, 2005)

Living in Florida the humidity is tough on outside surfaces. I wash the RV regularly but does anyone have any suggestions as to the control of mold outside the RV?
Is there anything that can be added to the wash water or applied to help inhibit and control the mold? I do not want to do any damage to the roof coating by applying bleach but perhaps a mild solution would help the situation.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I take a 2 gallon bucket of water water with laundry detergent and about 1/4 cup of bleach up along with a regular old mop. Does a pretty good job and hasn't damaged anything.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Diluted as Glenn says should work but I would check with the owners manual first. The roof is something you do not want to go 'oops' with

John


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I usually clean the roof with automobile car wash and a mop and it does a great job. Just be really careful where you step and what you step on and remember that it isn't the fall that hurts you it's the sudden stop at the end.

Trust me....

Reverie


----------

